# Guppy with blood steaks?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well today i noticed one of my female orange delta guppies has some red on both sides of the lower end of her body...like red zig zaggy lines...looks like blood. Her spine is a bit deformed. I never noticed that until after she gave birth to her second batch of fry a month ago. Any ideas? Can afford to lose another female. that'd leave me with one left...i'd be afraid to stress the the other one out. I thought this female was preg again...but now im not so sure... her spot was pretty dang dark...but now..nothing..really...no fry. her belly hasn't even gotten big enough. she was due a week ago. Could she be aborting? What do i do? should i quarentine? i have a small 2.5 gallon tank setup for anything...its empty. Should i get more females? I have 2 females three males. 
thanks in advance

zdanio

P.s. i know the whole 1 male to three females rule. i had 4 females. 2 of the males are very new so...


----------

